# Onkyo



## tadespr2 (Sep 8, 2012)

I live in San Jose CA. Ive been going around home theater stores/showroom for almost a month now. The only brands that are being sold are the denons which is the most popular, marantz, pioneer & integra. Only FRYS sells the onkyo avr. Does someone know why?
This is mainly the reason that i cant get any good feedback about the onkyo 818 which i am very curious.
This would be the last week for me to decide on what to get between the onkyo 818 or denon 3313.
I hope you guys can help reaching a final decision.
Thank you


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

tadespr2 said:


> I live in San Jose CA. Ive been going around home theater stores/showroom for almost a month now. The only brands that are being sold are the denons which is the most popular, marantz, pioneer & integra. Only FRYS sells the onkyo avr. Does someone know why?
> This is mainly the reason that i cant get any good feedback about the onkyo 818 which i am very curious.
> This would be the last week for me to decide on what to get between the onkyo 818 or denon 3313.
> I hope you guys can help reaching a final decision.
> Thank you


Hello,
That is interesting that there are no other Onkyo Retailers. The 818's major trump card is the inclusion of Audyssey MultEQ XT32 as opposed to MultEQ XT offered on the 3313CI. The Denon's major advantage is Apple Airplay Support.

In addition, the 818 does offer the finest Video Processing tandem on an AVR/SSP in HQV Vida/Marvell Qdeo.
However. it is the 32 times Filtering of XT32 that would most sway me. 

I have used XT32/SubEQ HT for over a year and it is amazing. For 4 years prior, I was using MultEQ XT and the difference was not subtle. The 818 does not include SubEQ HT, but the Subwoofer does benefit from the greater filtering and SubEQ HT is really only important when using dual subwoofers.

This being said, I would look at last years TX-NR3009 from somewhere like Accessories4less as it offers SubEQ HT, more power, 9 Channels as opposed to 7, and a Multichannel Analog Input. It is also THX Ultra2 Plus as opposed to Select2 Plus. Especially if using or planning on using dual subwoofers.

Regardless of choosing the 3313 or 818, you will be getting a stellar AVR. I do like that the Denon runs a bit cooler and offers excellent resale value. 
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## yoda13 (Feb 14, 2012)

If it was me, I would try my best to get the 818. I'm by no means an Onkyo fanboy (I'm a Denon fanboy:bigsmile but like Jungle Jack says, the inclusion of XT32 at that price point may make me look in the Onkyo window.

Anthem is another consideration. ARC as lots of supporters.


----------



## mandtra (Aug 30, 2010)

yoda13 said:


> If it was me, I would try my best to get the 818. I'm by no means an Onkyo fanboy (I'm a Denon fanboy:bigsmile but like Jungle Jack says, the inclusion of XT32 at that price point may make me look in the Onkyo window.
> 
> Anthem is another consideration. ARC as lots of supporters.


+1 for the Onkyo , IMO has more bang for the buck


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Doesn't Bay Area Audio in San Jose carry Marantz, Denon, and Onkyo?.


----------



## Sevenfeet (Feb 2, 2009)

Onkyo these days is actually controlled by Gibson Guitar here in Nashville (well, the US part of it anyway). Even though I've usually bought Denon for myself (which has not been a flawless experience), I've put Onkyo into a friend's house a couple of times and they do well and provide a lot of value. One thing Onkyo is pretty good at is coming to market first with new standards.


----------



## dsully444 (Apr 10, 2008)

I have read many good things about the 818. Especially now that the AVR incorporates the upgraded XT32. I don't have a receiver with the new audessy but do have an older Onkyo 805, it has performed well for me over the years. I am curious is the new 818 runs hot like the 805 does. If the heat is similar that could be a consideration when cheasing between Denon and Onkyo.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

dsully444 said:


> I have read many good things about the 818. Especially now that the AVR incorporates the upgraded XT32. I don't have a receiver with the new audessy but do have an older Onkyo 805, it has performed well for me over the years. I am curious is the new 818 runs hot like the 805 does. If the heat is similar that could be a consideration when cheasing between Denon and Onkyo.


While somewhat relative, the newer Onkyos do run cooler. I owned an 805 and 875 and while both were used exclusively as SSP's, they still ran pretty hot. All the same, both were sold to close friends are are still going strong. My TX-NR3008 runs a good bit cooler than either the 805/875 and all reports that the newer Onkyo's run cooler still.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Jungle Jack said:


> While somewhat relative, the newer Onkyos do run cooler. I owned an 805 and 875 and while both were used exclusively as SSP's, they still ran pretty hot. All the same, both were sold to close friends are are still going strong. My TX-NR3008 runs a good bit cooler than either the 805/875 and all reports that the newer Onkyo's run cooler still.


I can personally attest to the newer units running cooler - my 809 runs much cooler than I thought it would. And, +1 on the 818 - XT32 is the trump card IMO.


----------



## game514 (Jul 24, 2012)

I ended up buying a 818 junglejack will be here tue


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Jungle Jack said:


> While somewhat relative, the newer Onkyos do run cooler. I owned an 805 and 875 and while both were used exclusively as SSP's, they still ran pretty hot. All the same, both were sold to close friends are are still going strong. My TX-NR3008 runs a good bit cooler than either the 805/875 and all reports that the newer Onkyo's run cooler still.


When you are running a AV Receivers as a processor only aren't your amps still running and consuming electricity? If so that would account for the heat. What would be nice is if you could turn off the power to the power amps entirely and just use the processor if desired.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

game514 said:


> I ended up buying a 818 junglejack will be here tue


Congratulations. Please let us know what you think.


----------



## game514 (Jul 24, 2012)

Will do


----------



## 8086 (Aug 4, 2009)

mandtra said:


> +1 for the Onkyo , IMO has more bang for the buck


:T:T

Also Onkyo is famous for its excellent sound qualities; Often sounding like more expensive equipment for less cash. Can't go too wrong there.


----------

